# 3 routes to S E France, comments please?



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

We have been going down to South East France for many years, mainly to the Frejus to Port Grimaud area.
*We* mainly go down East of Paris. Calais, Reims Troyes, Dijon, Macon, Lyon, Valance, Avignon, Aix En Provence then along to Frejus on what was the N7.

*Michelin * recommends West of Paris going, Calais, Abbeyville, Rouen, Chartres, Orleans, Nevers, St Etienne, Valence, Avignon, then as above.

*TomTom* routes through Paris going. Calais, Abbeyville, Rouen, Paris Peripherique, Fontainbleu, Moulins, Clermont Ferrand, then the A75 down to Ceyras then A750 to Montpelier, Aix En Provence then to Frejus as above.

This is avoiding Peages of course and you don't go through any cities other than TT's route if it can be avoided, TT's route through Paris then going down the A75 to Montpelier seems a longer route.

Anyone any comments or suggestions.

Cheers Sid.


----------



## Melly (Jul 5, 2007)

We shall be going over bank holiday Monday and heading south.
These are our planned stops 
Caudry, Geraudot, Nevers, Moulins, Gannat, Riom, then A75 onto N9 to Millau, Then to Lac Salagou for a bit of windsurfing and then on to Serignan til September when we head for Spain for a few months.


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Sid i would pick TT route but leave at J39 A75 and head for D106 for the Cevennes N.Park and rejoin your route at Arles. But you will miss the Millau bridge with this route.

Beautiful run if you do not mind great scenery and a few bends.

Bob


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi Bob. Thanks for the suggestion, will have a look at it, Not bothered about Millau we have been over it a couple of times.
Cheers Sid


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

We went to the St Maxime, st. Tropez ( that was so long ago, that it was a fishing Port with a few posh boats init), Port Grimaud area for several yyears when we woz tuggers. 

Being local to Nehaven we used that route, and one of the stops was the Municiple site in Nevers. Lovely , then, down to Lyon, Avignon, Aix, then the route Napolean. ( on a bike, this is an amazing road.) Port grimaud was/is, a bit touristy, but the ice cream in Place des Artisans, oh, the memories.....

the routes giveen are perfectly good.


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

*Melly*. had a look at your route, Geraudot to Nevers seems a bit of a cut back across country. You say these are stops, are they campsites or aires.
*Bob.* Having been stuck on the peripherique all night due to a coach crash I like to avoid it.
*Bandaid*. we camped in a field along the coast near to Nice at Cros de Cagnes, just a field by the beach, that was in the 60's we went back recentley and its all high rise hotels, dual carriageways and flyovers, I couldn't believe it, what a change.
Cheers Sid


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

If you want to see a no change site, go visit ( cos you wont get on ) a site called ...

Camping de la Mer.

We went first in the early 70's and then about 28 years later, there were 3 ( yes 3 ) new water taps like stand pipes in the beach field and everything else wa the same. Shower blocks, same
toilet same....squat types..

the only change was the price, which had, inevitably risen with the years. Still had to bribe the owner with a couple or three bottles of good stuff for a beach pitch..

when we firt went, there were so few Brits, that we waved and got excited when we saw a GB sticker, so the novelty value of the site was worth the holiday.....not now tho' :roll


must get the S key fixed on the laptop,


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

[/quote] Bob. Having been stuck on the peripherique all night due to a coach crash I like to avoid it.


> Sid, what are you man or frog :roll: the peripherique is not that bad it depends on what time you run it, i've been stuck on the bl**dy M25 for hours and hours but i would not (cannot) avoid it if i want to catch a ferry at Dover.
> 
> Bob


----------



## Melly (Jul 5, 2007)

SidT said:


> *Melly*. had a look at your route, Geraudot to Nevers seems a bit of a cut back across country. You say these are stops, are they campsites or aires.


I chose Geraudot as the aire is next to a lake that I wanted to check out for windsurfing. We do a mixture of aires and camp sites so thats the reason for the deteours.
If the weather is bad it can all change and we will make a more direct route to the sun.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Routes*

Hello there,

I have been driving the same route for 28 years. What we tend to do is the Calais, Reims, Troyes, Dijon, Beaune, Lyon, Aix, route. However, if we have time we get to Gap and then do part of the Route Napolean down to sisteron and accros the A7.

If we have time going back, we stay in Annecy for a few days.

Trev.


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi Trev. We have been that way, Route Napolean is interesting. We are down on the coast until early October, depends on the weather whether we go up to Chamonix on the way back.
Cheers Sid


----------

